# if there's any sign of a second line-BFP?



## sparkler (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi
I did my clinic test on friday- BFN they told me to test again on sunday- I bought boots own brand test.  When I did it a very faint vertical line appeared across the clear horizontal one.  It is extremely faint though.  Could this be positive or would you expect to be able to see something just because of the moisture passing over the test?
I am going to buy clerablue test in lunch break but just wondered what people thought?  
The second line is extremely faint and only just visible.
k x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

A line is a line! Congratulation - bet you can't believe it after all that!

Go get another test and reassure yourself, but really, it's said that there's no such thing as a false positive, so start celebrating!

The line should get darker by the day.

x


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi K

I don't know boots brand at all, but make sure it doesn't have an evaporation line you can check this by reading the packet normally.  If your line is coloured and came up within the designated time of reading it there is a good chance of it being positive. But if you read it after the time then you should try and do another test.  I had problems with clearblue normal where it came up positive after the time, I thought it would be a brand with no evarporation line but it does.

Hoping the best for you, Bowx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck for later on today hun.......i hope that you get good news 

Fingers crossed for you  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

any news yet hunny??


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi there.being a big tester in the past i should have shares in them but as has been said hunni if you did the test and the feint line came up in the time it says then it is true but i havent used boots before but many others are the same on my last go i used clear blue digital but not sure what the strength is per ml of hcg etc.mind you if you had a blood test it would clear things up as that is the best way of testing.did they not do bloods at your clinic?if not then i would do another test asap and then get on to your clinic and ask them for a blood test.goodluck and will pop in again to see whats happening.lol.xxx.lisa.xxx


----------



## sparkler (Jul 3, 2007)

hi
thanks for all of your replies.
clinic just give us a hpt but will ring them later.
gonna go buy a clearblue at lunch time and see what that says!
my very very faint positive did come up straight away but it's just so faint i can't believe it!
i'll let you know what happens today
thanks everyone
k x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Loads of luck hunny


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

heres hoping the 2nd test confirms the line for you xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

just wanted to wish you good luck love jo xxx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Got fingers and toes crossed for you hun, thinking of you.xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

just wanted to wish you lots of luck    

love jo x


----------



## sparkler (Jul 3, 2007)

hello again
well this time i've used a clearblue- again a really faint positive- it does come up straight away but it's still so faint. I had had a wee only two hours earlier so i'd had a bottle of water- hoping that's diluted things!  not sure i'll last the night before i do the other one! of course i bought a twin pack! 
clinic have told me to go tomorrow and they will test- hopefully with bloods. wish i'd bought that blummin digital one now!
i don't know what to think.  I'm thinking if it is a positive then something is wrong because surely it would have showed up clearly by now- my test day was 12/10/07.
i'll let you all know because it's one of those glimmers of hope we all wish for!
good luck too all others ttc and thanks for the messages
k x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Really hoping for you Sparkler.....been looking out for your news 

Good luck with the blood test tomorrow  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I have everything crossed for you, good luck tomorrow       xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Everything crossed for you Sparkler that the bloods reveal a healthy pregnancy. xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sparkler 
  Sounds good, let's hope you get it confirmed soon.


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi hunni been reading through the posts and just wanted to wish you lots of luck hunni i know what you are going through and the wait is most intense i just hope after all this you get good news.lol.xx.lisa.xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

wishing you all the best


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

wishing you all the best huni


----------



## sparkler (Jul 3, 2007)

hi everyone
thanks so much for all of your lovely messages.  
well we're not really any further forward- clinic did test which showed another faint positive.  they told us this is looking very unlikely to be a viable pregnancy.  They have done bloods today- get results tomorrow and then if nay indicators they will do more on thursday.  we are not feeling at all optimistic but we're a little worried that maybe it could be ectopic or something but clinic say this is unlikely.  they're not sure what's going on.  i have to continue all meds at the moment.
well came home and did a clearblue digital- pregnant!  oh well at least it's nice to see it in writing even if it's not gonna last!
i will let you all know what happens in the end.
thanks again for the messages they are so kind
good luck to all others ttc
love k x


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

really hope you bloods come back reading big huge fat positive for you chic    fingers crossed for you.xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I wish you all the best for tomorrow hun   xx


----------



## kat74 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hoping for a healthy, happy, sparkly positive positive tomorrow for you


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hoping you get good results today sweetie

         

Suze xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've just stumbled on this thread - any news hun?  I'm sure it's going to be good news!!

fingers crossed


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

best of luck hun. hpoe it all works out fine.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



kel


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hope everything's going ok today Sparkler  

xxx


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

hope everything is ok,any news yet?
sue


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ya!!! just stumbled across your post.. fingers,toes,and vital organs crossed for you!!


amanda xx


----------



## sparkler (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks everyone for all your lovely messages.
my hcg was only 19 from my blood test on tuesday.  back again for more bloods today and find out how things are tomorrow.
i did another clearblue digital which still shows 'pregnant'.  now going to get normal one to see if line any darker!  scared to be hopeful but i know i have a little grain of hope there!  the clinic have told us my levels are probably going down but as i didn't have a positive test earlier they are not sure.  they said this is not encouraging but there's always a slim chance!
not sure what my embies were up to in the two week wait!
thanks again
k x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

You poor thing - this is torture, isn't it? At least you are getting blood tests - it's the only way to know for sure.

Big hugs

Sallywags


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

just wanted to say goodluck to you both. ill keep my fingers crossed for you. im testing tomorrow...oh god!! xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Just really hoping for you hun   

xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Good luck to you both.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Sending you lots of      

good luck
xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hello!

iv been this morning for my blood test, i have to call back around 12ish, so will be on later to let you know how i got on? 

tracey xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

good luck tjsk!


----------



## sparkler (Jul 3, 2007)

good luck tjsk!
got my fingers crossed!
k x


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Tracey

    will have fingers crossed for you today

Helen


----------



## max... (Jan 21, 2007)

Hiya chick -hope you are ok?  we are all here for you...  

Love

MAX
x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sparkler~ Any news hunny??    

tjsk~ Good luck hun   

Sam xxx


----------



## sparkler (Jul 3, 2007)

hi everyone
thanks for all your lovely messages. 
my levels on friday were only 22 so they advised me to stop all meds as this wasn't a viable pregnancy.  glad it's finally sorted as it was exhausting having a faint hope but actually feeling very negative.  so AF arrived on sunday with a vengeance- never been so painful before!
the clinic have told us this is a good sign for next time- it nearly happened!  we're looking forward to a FET in the new year.
good luck to all others ttc
oh- and congratulations tracey!
take care
k x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry Sparkler
But sounds positive for your next go. 
Tiny


----------

